# Knife vise



## Henning (23 Mar 2013)

The Mrs. wants to make her own knife so i was tasked with doing everything except making the knife... (Making sure correct tools were present, ordering AND paying for the handle blanks and finding suitable blades.) 

I've made a couple knives in the scandinavian tradition and one of the things i think is hardest is working around the handle so i thought i'd make her a vise as well to make it slightly easier to get a good result for her first efforts. Making of the knife primarily consists of making the handle and a suitable sheath. I've bought her the blades. 

Here's a few typical scandinavian pattern knives from my collection where the tang is inset into the handle to show what she will be making: 







Since I was making one anyway, i asked a good friend of mine who makes knives if he had one, which he didn't, so i made two. 
Not much in the way of WIP pic's, only this one when i was testing out my idea: (Necessary when you're working with scraps and the plan is only present in your head as a rough idea) 






And here they are finished:


----------



## xy mosian (24 Mar 2013)

Henning, they look very well made. Although I think I know just how they are used, I wonder if you could post a picture of one of your vices in use please?
xy


----------



## Racers (24 Mar 2013)

Hi, Henning

I get it, you put the blade between the blocks and tighten up the knobs clamping the blade, nice.
I usually put a length of wood in my metal work vice and G cramp the blade to it, but that looks better, might just make one my self.

Pete


----------



## Dangermouse (24 Mar 2013)

Very nice. I think if we were making knives in the UK like that we might have the police come knocking ! lol


----------



## ivordavi (24 Mar 2013)

Hi I made a quick knife vice using some spare M 10 bolts I had in the workshop so no extra cost. It's not pretty but works well.


----------



## ivordavi (24 Mar 2013)

Here's a couple of knives I have made recently. One has red deer antler and birch wood and the other is reindeer and beech burr handle. I use old pennies as spacers.


----------



## Racers (25 Mar 2013)

Dangermouse":1k7wt0k7 said:


> Very nice. I think if we were making knives in the UK like that we might have the police come knocking ! lol


Hi, Dangermouse

I had better change my avatar shapeish then :wink: 

Pete


----------



## Henning (25 Mar 2013)

xy mosian":24t2a7cd said:


> Henning, they look very well made. Although I think I know just how they are used, I wonder if you could post a picture of one of your vices in use please?
> xy



Here you go: 






Pete has it worked out with regards to how it's used. This enables secure workholding while the blade can swivel through 360 degrees. 
It's also possible to tilt up and down to work on specific areas.


----------



## Henning (25 Mar 2013)

Racers":36a4xuko said:


> Hi, Henning
> 
> I get it, you put the blade between the blocks and tighten up the knobs clamping the blade, nice.
> I usually put a length of wood in my metal work vice and G cramp the blade to it, but that looks better, might just make one my self.
> ...



Well worth the effort for the added possibility to get to all areas of the handle without having to resort to acrobatics :-D 

It's also great for working on figured blades like the damascus one in the vise above...

Next thing is to make a clamping possibility to glue the blade to the handle.


----------



## Henning (25 Mar 2013)

ivordavi":1ggxks0l said:


> Here's a couple of knives I have made recently. One has red deer antler and birch wood and the other is reindeer and beech burr handle. I use old pennies as spacers.



Nice work on both the vise and the knives!


----------



## xy mosian (25 Mar 2013)

Thanks Henning, well thought out. That is roughly the way I thought the vices would be used, confirmed first by Pete and of course yourself. Nice Knives too by the way. I do hope the 'The Missus' isn't doing a special to do away with you  
Thanks again, xy


----------



## Henning (25 Mar 2013)

Dangermouse":1wek0fpj said:


> Very nice. I think if we were making knives in the UK like that we might have the police come knocking ! lol



Don't think you have to worry about that. Although you have strict rules regardin carrying a knife, it's still not illegal so long as you have a good reason. Like hunting or camping. 

More information for those who would like that is available here: www.britishblades.com


----------



## Henning (25 Mar 2013)

xy mosian":3ebxncl8 said:


> Thanks Henning, well thought out. That is roughly the way I thought the vices would be used, confirmed first by Pete and of course yourself. Nice Knives too by the way. I do hope the 'The Missus' isn't doing a special to do away with you
> Thanks again, xy



If she wanted that she could've used any of the 500 or so knives already available in the household, so i'm not particularily worried :wink:

Glad you liked it, thanks for the kind words!


----------



## bugbear (26 Mar 2013)

Henning":32m853vk said:


> xy mosian":32m853vk said:
> 
> 
> > Henning, they look very well made. Although I think I know just how they are used, I wonder if you could post a picture of one of your vices in use please?
> ...



Ah - it's a task specific variation on toolmakers vices, and my "vice on a stick"

http://www.ajsbsa.co.uk/ToolingPage20.html

http://web.archive.org/web/200910250222 ... vise_stick

BugBear


----------

